

Why most people aren’t downloading apps anymore - prostoalex
http://qz.com/266280/why-most-people-arent-downloading-apps-anymore/

======
walterbell
It's costly to switch apps, migrate data and triage new apps. If you've found
an app workflow that's good enough, why change?

